# Stout Base Malts



## tangent (18/1/07)

I've been researching and planning a stout recipe. 
I'm making it for some relatives.
I want it to be a thick big black shitter next day kind of meal in a glass stout, but with subdued bitterness and moderate alcohol. One of the drinkers will be 97 yrs old.
NO BLOODY LACTOSE!! <_< 

Is there a reason that pale malt is generally used as a base other than $$? 
I understand there's usually some adjuncts in a stout but it's not like a wit or anything. I'm thinking about using a crapload of dark munich and scaling back the pale ale malt. Maybe base the whole thing on dark munich and vienna?

Thoughts?


----------



## sluggerdog (18/1/07)

I'm no stout professional but out of the 3 I have make I have used, pale malt, pilsner malt and munich as the base, I pretty much used what I had on hand at the time. I see it as the base does not matter much because of all the extras you put in a stout.

I would say vienna or munich would be fine as the base and you'll notice little different if any.


----------



## tdh (18/1/07)

Try this Tangent - 

Weyermann Munich 2 - 80%
Weyermann Carafa Special 2 - 8%
Weyermann CaraAroma - 5%
Flaked Oats - 7%

IBU's no higher than half gravity e.g. OG 1.050 IBU 25
No late hopping
Mash at 66*C for 75 minutes
POR, Target or Hallertau NBrewer for bittering
Wyeast 1007 at 15-18*C

tdh


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/1/07)

tangent said:


> I'm thinking about using a crapload of dark munich and scaling back the pale ale malt. Maybe base the whole thing on dark munich and vienna?
> 
> Thoughts?



Go for it Tangent. The world is your oyster ... but that would make it an oyster stout. Don't cut yourself or then it would be a bleeding oyster stout. h34r: 

If you use mainly Munich and Vienna maybe go easy on the flaked barley. May not convert properly. 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/1/07)

Forgot to add. My latest effort which I made last Saturday has 10% Brown Malt in the base. Should be interesting (I hope).  

Warren -


----------



## tangent (18/1/07)

thanks tdh :beer: 

warren, i scored some brown malt from the steam exchange's offerings :beer: , so i may try some.


----------



## neonmeate (18/1/07)

i just brewed a thick black shitter next day kind of stout last week with a grist of all weyermann dark munich base and 1.6 kg roast barley cold steeped. tasted fantastic before i pitched the yeast, and you could definitely taste the munich sweetness. whether or not we will taste it at 10% with 70 IBUs and a belgian yeast is another matter. but i think with a bit of age the fat malt will come through as the esters and alcohol mellow out.

think the key is not to muck the flavour profile (i hate that word) up too much so that the maltiness and the roast comes through. you know you see a lot of recipes with 5 different dark malts, dry hops, wheat malt, honey, vanilla, oak chips, milo, lychees etc etc. but if you want it mellow, concentrate on quality malt and a good clean ferment.

in short yes i do think the base can make a difference if you let the malt flavour come through unobstructed. but for another approach, you can always use a neutral pils or pale malt base then overlay it with the flavours you want.


----------



## neonmeate (18/1/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Forgot to add. My latest effort which I made last Saturday has 10% Brown Malt in the base. Should be interesting (I hope).
> 
> Warren -



i'm just about to use brown malt for the first time in a couple of 19th century porter and stout recipes. can't wait, i tried malnourished's historical imperial stout yesterday which has lots of brown malt and it was extremely tasty.


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/1/07)

Nothing like a good stout thread to pique my interest. While we're playing you show me yours;

Note: haven't tasted this one yet. Must admit the recipe makes me drool. I'll let you know in about a month. :beer: 

Also unlike NM who must ingest too much iron. Mine's a thin "brown" shitter. :lol: 

Three Shades of Stout

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

13-A Stout, Dry Stout

Min OG: 1.036 Max OG: 1.050
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 65 Max Clr: 126 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 47.00 Wort Size (L): 47.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.10
Anticipated OG: 1.044 Plato: 11.00
Anticipated EBC: 79.9
Anticipated IBU: 37.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
5.5 0.50 kg. Baird's Roasted Barley UK 1.033 1400
4.4 0.40 kg. Baird's Pale Chocolate UK 1.033 500
7.7 0.70 kg. Flaked Barley America 1.032 5
11.0 1.00 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 268
22.0 2.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
49.5 4.50 kg. Baird's Golden Promise Pale A UK 1.037 7

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 10.00 35.0 60 min.
20.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 7.20 2.7 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1338 European Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.10
Total Water Qts: 28.85 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 27.30 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 20.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sacc Rest 10 90 66 66 Infuse 72 27.30 3.00
Mashout 5 5 75 75 Decoc 100 9.16 3.13 (Decoc Thickness)


Total Water Qts: 28.85 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 27.30 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 33.38 - After Additional Infusions


Warren -


----------



## neonmeate (18/1/07)

that stout looks like the shit, warren.
i bet the 1338 will be great in a stout, i've only used it for alt and BDG before.


----------



## kook (18/1/07)

neonmeate said:


> i'm just about to use brown malt for the first time in a couple of 19th century porter and stout recipes. can't wait, i tried malnourished's historical imperial stout yesterday which has lots of brown malt and it was extremely tasty.



The real question though is, which prize are you planning to claim?


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/1/07)

My first foray with 1338 too NM... Got it from the G&G Cheapie bin for $7. I'm hoping to get a similar finish to what Wyeast 1968 gives.

I see your preoccupation with faecal matter continues NM. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## neonmeate (18/1/07)

kook said:


> The real question though is, which prize are you planning to claim?



claim?? earn!!


----------



## Coodgee (18/1/07)

my best stout recipe is a modified version of Ash in Perth's recipe that is listed near the top of the recipe section. My modification was to reduce the oatmeal from 1.5kg to 125grams. which produced a wonderful flavoured stout but was fairly "thin" as far as stouts go. I reckon if you went with the 1.5kg of oatmeal you'd get your nice thick "meal-like" stout.


----------



## tangent (18/1/07)

i read too many oils from oats, you really need to keep the amounts down anyway.


----------



## Voosher (19/1/07)

neonmeate said:


> think the key is not to muck the flavour profile (i hate that word) up too much so that the maltiness and the roast comes through. you know you see a lot of recipes with 5 different dark malts, dry hops, wheat malt, honey, vanilla, oak chips, milo, lychees etc etc. but if you want it mellow, concentrate on quality malt and a good clean ferment.
> 
> in short yes i do think the base can make a difference if you let the malt flavour come through unobstructed. but for another approach, you can always use a neutral pils or pale malt base then overlay it with the flavours you want.




Spot on I reckon.
I love Munich malt but I think it's actually too smooth and sweet for what I call a stout. I'd happily go Maris Otter and let the specialty grains do the work.
By the same token, Munich makes for a very easy drinking dark ale.


----------



## Aaron (19/1/07)

Although there are many other factors involved think about the difference between a schwarz, traditionally pils based, and a bock which is traditionally Munich based. There are other factors involved but that base malt plays a large part in those beers.

I wouldn't say either way was good or bad but there will be a difference.


----------



## bconnery (19/1/07)

Planning on one of these shorlty and was thinking about using one of the British ale liquid yeasts rather than the obvious Irish Ale. 

Anyone used things like WLP013 London Ale, 017 Whitbread or 023 Burton Ale?

I plan to split it with an English bitter with Bramling Cross so I want something that will go well dual purpose...

As a backup I have Nottingham dry but wanted to try some more liquid...

While I'm here, here's my current planned recipe, any feedback? 
I haven't done a stout so I'm wondering about the percentage of the black and roast malt grains. I do like a nice strong roast flavour but is it too much? Not enough?

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.50 L 
Boil Size: 5.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 35.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 51.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Black Rock LME (3.0 SRM) Extract 59.4 % 
1.00 kg Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 19.8 % 
0.30 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) Grain 5.9 % 
0.30 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 5.9 % 
0.25 kg Barley, Flaked (1.7 SRM) Grain 5.0 % 
0.10 kg Black (Patent) Malt (500.0 SRM) Grain 2.0 % 
0.10 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 2.0 % 
40.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.00%] (60 min) Hops 46.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50%] (10 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (White Labs #WLP004) [Starter 10Yeast-Ale


----------



## tangent (19/1/07)

> 3.00 kg Black Rock LME (3.0 SRM) Extract 59.4 %



this thread does have a big red AG at the front, so as far as base malts and black rock can of goo - no comment <_< 

I'd still be interested in peoples thoughts regarding black malts and colouring though.


----------



## bconnery (19/1/07)

tangent said:


> this thread does have a big red AG at the front, so as far as base malts and black rock can of goo - no comment <_<
> 
> I'd still be interested in peoples thoughts regarding black malts and colouring though.




You're right it does. But
a) The forum title is actually All Grain (AG) & Partials. Now 1kg of base malt might not be enough to qualify but there is mashing involved so I think I could scrape in...

b.) my question related more to the black malts etc

c) I got no response when I tacked the post onto the end of the original foreign extra stout style of the week thread so I thought I'd try elsewhere. \

d) If it really bothers you that much ...

4.50 kg Traditional Ale malt 59.4 % 
1.00 kg Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 19.8 % 
0.30 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) Grain 5.9 % 
0.30 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 5.9 % 
0.25 kg Barley, Flaked (1.7 SRM) Grain 5.0 % 
0.10 kg Black (Patent) Malt (500.0 SRM) Grain 2.0 % 
0.10 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 2.0 % 
40.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.00%] (60 min) Hops 46.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50%] (10 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (White Labs #WLP004) [Starter 10Yeast-Ale 

Anyone used things like WLP013 London Ale, 017 Whitbread or 023 Burton Ale?

I plan to split it with an English bitter with Bramling Cross so I want something that will go well dual purpose...

As a backup I have Nottingham dry but wanted to try some more liquid...

I haven't done a stout so I'm wondering about the percentage of the black and roast malt grains. I do like a nice strong roast flavour but is it too much? Not enough?


----------



## tangent (19/1/07)

> & Partials


 whoops forgot about that little loophole.


----------



## bconnery (19/1/07)

tangent said:


> whoops forgot about that little loophole.



All good. We partial mashers are used to occupying the netherworld between the red and the green...

All this and I still don't have any comment on the levels of malt though. It seems alright from the various recipes I've looked at but as they can differ wildly in terms of dark malts it would be interesting to hear...

I'm definitely leaning towards an English ale yeast rather than the Irish though...


----------



## tangent (19/1/07)

i'll be using good old nottingham


----------



## Jazzafish (19/1/07)

Your malt profile looks fine to me, but the English yeast is where I'd lean towards.

It would make a good mark 1 stout


----------



## Stuster (19/1/07)

WLP023 goes very well with darker beers IMO. Personally, I think you'd be better off sticking to one dark malt. I think you could just go with the roast barley, upping it a bit if you like. The 'classic' dry stout recipe is 80% pale, 10% flaked barley, 10% roast barley, though I think the oats you have are a good idea.


----------



## PostModern (19/1/07)

bconnery said:


> Anyone used things like WLP013 London Ale, 017 Whitbread or 023 Burton Ale?



I've used 023 in an part-mash Oatmeal stout. Classic yeast for stouts and porters, imho. I also used about 200g (iirc) of rolled oats. It made the beer nice and silky smooth. Oat oils didn't effect the head at all. I've got a whitbread in the fridge atm, wondering what to brew with it... could be a stout.


----------



## bconnery (19/1/07)

Stuster said:


> WLP023 goes very well with darker beers IMO. Personally, I think you'd be better off sticking to one dark malt. I think you could just go with the roast barley, upping it a bit if you like. The 'classic' dry stout recipe is 80% pale, 10% flaked barley, 10% roast barley, though I think the oats you have are a good idea.





So from a couple of bits of feedback I have the answers I was hoping for 

WLP23 was actually one of the two I had kind of decided on so that's good. 

My grain bill for the dark ones is kind of driven by stocks as well so if something around the 10% is good I think I'll stick with the current one and see, maybe a little more roast and less black. I have a lot of the carafa special II so some it has to go...

Mind you, a guy at my club informed me slightly slurringly and very emphatically one night that it wasn't a stout if it didn't have black patent in it so I might have to keep at least 5 grams so I can enter it in the internal comp without fear


----------



## tangent (19/1/07)

those caraaroma fans out there, is 6% too much?


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/1/07)

Tangent

6% Cara Aroma is flying a bit too close to the sun. I did a porter a while ago that was quite tarry and full of brown and amber malts which leave a pretty heavy presence. Could still taste The Cara Aroma going straight over the top of them. :blink: Not really a bad thing though.

Scary part is I only used 3% in 42 litres. It's quite an influential Crystal Malt.

Warren -


----------



## tangent (19/1/07)

just trying to get rid of excess Warren but thanks for the warning


----------



## tangent (20/1/07)

just an update on this.
Aarons remark about Bock beers using a munich base malt was enough excuse for me.

I'm basically using up excess malts as everyone seems to be doing at the moment.

It smelled awesome milling and having a taste of all the grains, so I might keep a couple of bottles for myself.
Just waiting on HLT now.

Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	When
Australian Dark Munich 6.50 kg 76.6 % In Mash/Steeped
German Wheat Malt 0.75 kg 8.8 % In Mash/Steeped
Australian Chocolate Malt 0.30 kg 3.5 % In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAroma 0.25 kg 2.9 % In Mash/Steeped
German CaraMunich II 0.22 kg 2.6 % In Mash/Steeped
German Melanoidin Malt 0.22 kg 2.6 % In Mash/Steeped
US Flaked Oats 0.20 kg 2.4 % In Mash/Steeped
Australian Roast Barley 0.05 kg 0.6 % In Mash/Steeped

edit - you might notice how I've added a heap of colour with the caramunich2 and the dark munich already, so the chocolate and more so the roast barley are kept at a minimum. Hopefully it won't get the dry dusty character i'm not fond of.

I skipped the flaked barley because I thought the oats would be adjunct enough and it's going to have a head like Bert Newton with all the wheat malt anyway. (I added a heap of wheat malt because I like DrGonzos Dunkelweitzenbock)
I'll mash at ~66C just to pick a middle of the road temp.


----------



## stoutdrinker (20/1/07)

I dont mind adding a bit of melanoidin to base malt in porters/stout. I did that in the porter that I put in the xmas case (when I find the recipe I will post it).

I'm about to rack to secondary a Foreign style stout based on Ash from Perths recipe. 

I think its a worthwhile addition to what would otherwise be only a pale malt base.

Worth a go anyway.

Cheers,

Stout.


----------



## tangent (21/1/07)

well, i have to admit, as far as wort smells go, this is one of the best.
awesome chocolate and blackcurrent smells
just used my CPA yeast cake as a starter.


----------



## tangent (29/1/07)

just an update
about to bottle and have been drinking samples from the fermenter. bloody tasty.
it's juuuuust dark enough at 79EBC because it's quite clear (if that makes sense)
3.5% choc is my limit though. anymore would have overpowered the rest (and still might)

bloody tasty, hard to describe but everyone who tries a taste loves it. (considering it's straight out of the fermenter, that's pretty good)
i figure giving it a few weeks in bottles won't hurt, but it's hard to resist the temptation to put it all in the keg and say "Stout? what stout?"
i'm itching for some carbonation and a pint of it


----------



## stoutdrinker (29/1/07)

Ahhhh, the advantage of kegging!!

I'm about to bottle my stout and it tastes pretty good straight from the fermenter too! (I think there will have to be some swapping here tangent).

BUT i'm going have to wait 2 weeks just to get the carbonation right. Thats where there are obvious advantages with kegging.

Maybe you should bottle some & let it age a few weeks & keg the rest and GET INTO IT !

Stout


----------



## bindi (29/1/07)

tangent said:


> just an update.
> it's juuuuust dark enough at 79EBC because it's quite clear (if that makes sense)





79EBC is dark enough to me 30.23SRM, you sure it's 79EBC and quite clear <_< [if that makes sense]?


----------



## tangent (29/1/07)

here's the garb bindi:
Recipe Overview
Pre-Boil Wort Volume: 33.50 l Post-Boil Wort Volume: 29.50 l
Pre-Ferment Batch Volume: 28.00 l 
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.058 SG Expected OG: 1.070 SG
Expected FG: 1.017 SG 
Expected ABV: 7.0 % Expected ABW: 5.5 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 26.8 IBU Expected Color: 78.9 EBC
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % Approx Color:	
Boil Duration: 85.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 19 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	When
Australian Dark Munich 6.50 kg 76.5 % In Mash/Steeped
German Wheat Malt 0.75 kg 8.8 % In Mash/Steeped
Australian Chocolate Malt 0.30 kg 3.5 % In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAroma 0.25 kg 2.9 % In Mash/Steeped
German CaraMunich II 0.22 kg 2.6 % In Mash/Steeped
German Melanoidin Malt 0.22 kg 2.6 % In Mash/Steeped
US Flaked Oats 0.20 kg 2.4 % In Mash/Steeped
Australian Roast Barley 0.05 kg 0.6 % In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - Molasses 0.01 kg 0.1 % Start Of Boil


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	Form	When
US Nugget 9.5 35 g Bagged Whole Hops First Wort Hopped
UK Fuggle 3.0 3 g Bagged Whole Hops 60 Min From End
UK Fuggle 4.8 13 g Bagged Whole Hops 30 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When


Yeast
Coopers-Ale Yeast


it's dark, but light goes through it like a porter, not like a coopers stout or guinness. there's a difference between clarity and darkness 

for the beer police out there minimum colour for a Foreign Extra Stout is 78.3EBC, if everything has gone to plan (highly unlikely) my Stout will be 78.9 EBC.
not much room when the roast barley was meant for coffee not beer.


----------



## tdh (29/1/07)

Jeez, now my mouth is watering, I'll have to brew one of these sooner rather than later.

tdh


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/1/07)

My latest stout

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=302

Give Mr A Guiness a run for his money

Drinking it out of the bottle only 1 week after bottling....... h34r: 

It is very addictive, and I will have to make several more just for winter.....if they make it..


----------



## bindi (29/1/07)

This is what I have fermenting, 10 days and almost done, it's black and it's nice [done it before] I like that much Choc and RB and Cara  :blink: 
OG 1.066 22L

3.20 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 55.2 % 
0.80 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 13.8 % 
0.46 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (25.0 SRM) Grain 7.9 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt [Powells] (1.5 SRM) Grain 4.3 % 
0.24 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 4.1 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 3.4 % 
0.15 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 2.6 % 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 25.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60%] (20 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
0.50 tsp Salt raw sea (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Sugar, Raw (3.0 SRM) Sugar 8.6 % 
1 Pkgs Nottingham Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs Scottish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1728) Yeast-Ale 

Black beer called Mary River Mud.


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/1/07)

Back to drooling. :beerbang: 

Mine should be kegged on Thurs. or Fri. Looking forward to it.  

Warren -


----------



## Peter Wadey (30/1/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Back to drooling. :beerbang:
> 
> Mine should be kegged on Thurs. or Fri. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Warren -




Hi Tangent,
Just caught up with your thread.
Looks more like a Porter to me than a Stout.
50g (0.6%) of roast barley up against that much CaraAroma & Choc. malt is in the noise. Looks tasty though. 

Warren,
Don't worry too much about the 10 or so % of Brown malt, you will notice it, but I doubt it will offend. I used a similar level in an English Stout too (but I think I coupled it with more Roast Barley) & I quite liked the char. it gave. 

NB: Bare in mind this comes from somebody who is currently sucking on a Smoked Rye (Choc) Porter (why do people bother putting Choc. in the description of their Porters ????)... only days in the keg & wishing he had twice the volume.

Rgds,
PW


----------



## tangent (30/1/07)

according to Darth Vader and the Intergalactic Brew Police it scrapes in as a Foreign Extra, especially as no-one knows what a Porter was actually like.
But hey, I'll call it a coca~cola if they let me into public venues with it.


----------



## Ross (30/1/07)

Kegging this one tomorrow - A subtle variation on what i reckon was my best beer ever:
Not a stout, but a pretty rich porter:

Olde English Porter 
Robust Porter 
Type: All Grain
Date: 19/01/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Boil Size: 35.31 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0% 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.90 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 56.9 % 
0.80 kg Munich Malt II (23.0 EBC) Grain 11.6 % 
0.60 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 8.7 % 
0.50 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 7.3 % 
0.35 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 5.1 % 
0.20 kg Peat Smoked Malt (5.5 EBC) Grain 2.9 % 
0.17 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 2.5 % 
0.17 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 EBC) Grain 2.5 % 
0.17 kg Chocolate Malt pale (886.5 EBC) Grain 2.5 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [14.00%] (90 min) Hops 13.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Warrior [14.00%] (80 min) Hops 12.9 IBU 
25.00 gm US Fuggle [5.50%] (80 min) Hops 12.6 IBU 
35.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (80 min) Hops 12.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Williamette [5.50%] (10 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Measured Original Gravity: 1.062 SG 
Final Gravity: 1.020 SG 
Alcohol by Vol: 5.7 % 
Bitterness: 55.3 IBU Calories: 596 cal/l 
Est Color: 68.0 EBC

cheers Ross


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/1/07)

Ross

Have you been cleaning out the hop freezer again...


----------



## Ross (30/1/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ross
> 
> Have you been cleaning out the hop freezer again...



LOL - sort of, was using up my "overs" from packing hops...

cheers Ross


----------



## tangent (30/1/07)

go on Ross, have the guts to ask "why the pale malt?" and go the dark munich! your mouth will thank you.


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/1/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> Warren,
> Don't worry too much about the 10 or so % of Brown malt, you will notice it, but I doubt it will offend. I used a similar level in an English Stout too (but I think I coupled it with more Roast Barley) & I quite liked the char. it gave.



G'day Peter.

Just racked this to the kegs today. Really impressed with it thus far.  Particularly the fermenter with the Wyeast Euro Ale. Nice grainy nose and big malt and roast body. Brown Malt has left it's usual charred cedar/coffee type flavours early on but I know from experience they'll mellow out nicely and blend in with the rest of the beer.

The US56 fermenter is good but tastes a little too clean and thin ATM. Early days but I'd say it will please the Guinness heads more than the Euro Ale batch (which I prefer by far). :beer: 

Gotta love Stout. :wub: 

Warren -


----------



## Peter Wadey (31/1/07)

tangent said:


> according to Darth Vader and the Intergalactic Brew Police it scrapes in as a Foreign Extra, especially as no-one knows what a Porter was actually like.
> But hey, I'll call it a coca~cola if they let me into public venues with it.



Tangent,
Then I suggest you stop listening to them ( Darth & his imaginary co-horts).
Would expect decent roast char. in Foreign Extra, which 0.6% RB will not lend.
Perhaps it scrapes in on colour, but that is only a small part of the picture.

Peter


----------



## tangent (4/3/07)

good point Pete
not a great fan of roast, so trying to dodge that bullet with dark malts

update - after 2 months in the bottle, I've answered my own question.
Dark malts like dark Munich and the like are more complex and take longer to mature.

Build a stout from normal ale malt and it'll finish out in a relatively normal time and mature quickly with only a small % of really dark malts. There's almost no fermentable sugars in them anyway. Just colour and burned flavours (just what I was trying to avoid)

However, build a stout with complex malts and wait years for it to bottle mature


----------

